# Chrome keeps refreshing tabs randomly for no reason



## Charley (Jan 20, 2017)

Google Chrome Version  : 49.0.2623.112 m 
Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 3

Chrome   refreshes all the tabs I have open. It gives no warning or reason. It happens each time I open a site in the new tab or check the opened tabs after 2 minutes .

It's really annoying because a lot of the time I'll have a video or something running, and then suddenly all tabs refreshes.  I cleared the browsing data from beginning of time, the problem still continues.

Anyway, is anyone else having this problem? Is there any way to make it stop?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 20, 2017)

AFAIK this is a problem occurs when you have too many tabs open and Chrome is running out of memory. In that case, Chrome will discard some unused tabs until you open them again then it will reload them.

There are two possible solutions:
1. Get more RAM.
2. Disable auto-discard.

To disable auto-discard enter the following in the address bar: chrome://flags/. Look for "#automatic-tab-discarding" and set it to Disabled.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

Charley said:


> *Google Chrome Version  : 49.0.2623.112 m *
> Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 3
> 
> Chrome   refreshes all the tabs I have open. It gives no warning or reason. It happens each time I open a site in the new tab or check the opened tabs after 2 minutes .
> ...



If possible update to the latest version of the browser which is Version 55.0.2883.87 m - it's never a good idea to use an older version of browser.


----------

